
Pornhub’s owner has more user data than Netflix or Hulu, here’s why - chaostheory
https://qz.com/1407235/porn-sites-collect-more-user-data-than-netflix-or-hulu-this-is-what-they-do-with-it/
======
exodust
> _here 's why_

Slightly OT, but 2018 seems to the year that "here's why" became the go-to
clickbait hook.

It's interesting how clickbait terms have a shelf-life. When overused,
saturation sets in and the terms fall out of favor, new ones emerge to take
their place.

"Here's why" is of course redundant. If you remove it from the title, nothing
changes. It's already well understood that an article will explore the reasons
behind any statements made in the title.

And that concludes my comment, apart from this last sentence explaining the
conclusion.

